# SDX15



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

Are the SDX15's today the same as what Ilkka tested? Ilkka's seemed to have a fair bit of distortion.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

bjs said:


> Are the SDX15's today the same as what Ilkka tested? Ilkka's seemed to have a fair bit of distortion.


Hi,

They are not the same as there are some changes to the surround and the spider.

Bob


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

Creative Sound said:


> ...there are some changes to the surround and the spider.


Do any of the changes affect performance? And if so, in what way?


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

bjs said:


> Creative Sound said:
> 
> 
> > ...there are some changes to the surround and the spider.
> ...



Sorry Bob this thread got completely hijacked so you probably missed this.

Still wondering the reasons for the changes.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hijack fixed. :T


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

bjs said:


> Do any of the changes affect performance? And if so, in what way?


Hi,

Apologies for the delay in responding to this. Changing the surround from foam to rubber definitely made it more stable and reliable and the spider change improved linearity. I don't have any measurements to show differences. 

Bob


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

OK, thanks Bob.

(And thanks Mike!)


----------

